# Jaguar Cichlid VS Tiger Oscar Photos



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry by the poor quality and no worry by the fish they are ok only was dominance display.This old pics are when i was moving the jag aquarium.Who said oscars aren't strong...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn! thats one bad ass oscar. iv never deen one take on a jag before. very nice


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Great action shots


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

wait hold on they look like they are lip-locking isnt that a sign of mating or are they just fighting CAUSE THE BABIES WOULD LOOK CEWL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

....but kinda look like sylvester stallone kissing arnold














j/k


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that that jag is nice
how big is it


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pics man. So who won?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

No they aren't fighting or mating at all only testing how strong are each other.Only was lip-lock and some cheat shots and a couple of scratches.The bigger jaguar only wants to dominate and he did it.The last time that i took the length the oscar was in the 10'' range and the jag right now are in the 11'' range both TL.Remember they aren't together this was in a short period of time when i was cleaning the jag tank.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

VERY cool


----------



## spy_man (Apr 16, 2004)

cool pics mate. i have a jd thats boss of tank but my oscar and jag are best of buds ,swim around all day together chasing all the other fish inc the redline

that jag looks really nice


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great action shots.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

A couple of picture of the jaguar and the oscars(no really new)

Here they are jaw locking not to clear because of the movement









Another









One of the Jaguar









One of the bigger Oscar


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> wait hold on they look like they are lip-locking isnt that a sign of mating or are they just fighting CAUSE THE BABIES WOULD LOOK CEWL!!!!!!!!!!!


 I'll never get the hybrid interests... in a family of over 1000 species.
oh well.

Very nice quality fish, the pics are excellent!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice action shots..there in very good shape..do i hear potm???


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

thePACK said:


> very nice action shots..there in very good shape..do i hear potm???


 wish one can be in the potm?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think your best shots are the third one in your first post...

and the second one in your next multi-pic post.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I will take better photos soon with a couple of lamps for good light and with the glass of the tank clean and another point without moving the camera then the better will be submitted in the potm.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

great pics


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that jag would own that oscar if they got in a real fight.
sweet pics


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't really think so, jags are pretty overrated and their jaws are not very strong by cichlid standards


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> I don't really think so, jags are pretty overrated and their jaws are not very strong by cichlid standards


 Yep the oscar have more jaw power and more pulling power too!i never see my jaguar fight with other cichlids yet so i don't know how good they are compared to an oscar or other cichlid in a real fight...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow, your Oscar is beautiful!


----------

